# Connecting the Dots



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When you take a closer look at recent events and policies, a bigger picture emerges. Just what is the point of all of these seemingly unrelated things? The point, as always, is money... lots of money.

Under Obummercare, trillions of dollars will be funneled to a small group of companies supposedly providing "prevention and wellness" services. Although Obummercare will cost jobs and could bankrupt many healthcare companies, there are some companies that will receive contracts worth billions. Those directing this vast flow of cash will find themselves in a position to rake in billions in profits via the stock market.

One example of this is those companies making certain vaccines. Once vaccination become mandatory, there stock prices will soar and those with the foresight (or insider knowledge) to invest in these companies will make fortunes virtually overnight. I am expecting at least 20% growth per year for certain pharmaceutical corporations.

So why block funding and shut down the government?

Well, they know that the true patriots won't stand by and get robbed while the financial elite lines their pockets with our hard earned dollars. I'm not talking about the people who will bitch about it but take no action, I'm talking about the real patriots who will stand up and do something about it.

The problem is that it's a logistical nightmare to identify and round these guys up. The solution is to create an event so disturbing that the "dangerous" ones reveal themselves by attending protests. Ideally, you would get them to gather in a place that has strict gun control laws. This will ensure that the majority of them will be unarmed, and they will more or less be willing to be arrested as part of their protest.

So you just round them up, load them on cattle cars, and ship them off to some detainment facility. They will probably think they are being sent to a local jail.... until they see the trains. But it will be too late then, won't it? Do you think the German Jews would have gotten on the trains if they knew the end of the line was a Nazi oven?

But won't some of the protesters be armed anyway, even if it's illegal? Yes, but President Comrade Yomomma signed an executive order allowing the execution of American citizen on American soil without due process. The latest Army FM on "Civil Disturbance Operations" details how military snipers will be used to identify and if need be, neutralize suspected leaders and those deemed to be dangerous at such protests. They will be authorized to use deadly force to prevent "_(d) Serious offenses against persons. When deadly force reasonably appears necessary to prevent the commission of a serious offense involving violence and threatening death or serious bodily harm."_

If you show a firearm at a demonstration, you will have met the requirement to, "prevent the commission of a serious offense involving violence." BANG, yer dead.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, I think that there is a sinister motive behind all these shutdowns.
Could it be that Obama and those who control him want to foment open rebellion so the police state they lust for can be implimented?

Just a thought.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The shift to the elites has been dramatic since 08. This is well documented. Obummercare and some of the poors buy outs are the elites keeping the sheep in line. I don't see rail cars for patriots in the near future. Too much money is still to be shifted about.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Ripon, well I do see rail cars. The so called "FEMA" camps (actually DHS National Emergency Centers) were established by H.R. 645 by the 111th Congress in 2009/10. These were set up with preference given to closed military installations. Quoting the resolution, "If the Secretaries of _Homeland Security and Defense_ jointly determine that there is not a sufficient number of closed military installations that meet the requirements of subsections (b) and (c), the Secretaries shall jointly designate portions of existing military installations." Note that FEMA isn't mentioned, which is odd for facilities whose purpose is supposedly related to natural disasters.

But what are these for? On the surface, they seem to be intended for relief in the event of a natural disaster, but there is another purpose too. Again quoting from HR 645, "(4) to meet other appropriate needs, as determined by the Secretary of Homeland Security." In other words, they can use them for whatever they want.

I just find it interesting that the selected facilities must meet 2 of the following 3 criteria...

(A) Is located in close proximity to a transportation corridor. <---- like railroad tracks

(B) Is located in a State with a high level or threat of _disaster related activities_. <---- interesting wording (italics mine)

(C) Is located near a major metropolitan center.

I'm not saying these are death camps or even necessarily internment camps, but they are rather interesting and could certainly perform that role.

Edited to add:

Here's a link to the full text if anyone is interested: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/111/hr645/text


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Ripon, well I do see rail cars. The so called "FEMA" camps (actually DHS National Emergency Centers) were established by H.R. 645 by the 111th Congress in 2009/10. These were set up with preference given to closed military installations. Quoting the resolution, "If the Secretaries of _Homeland Security and Defense_ jointly determine that there is not a sufficient number of closed military installations that meet the requirements of subsections (b) and (c), the Secretaries shall jointly designate portions of existing military installations." Note that FEMA isn't mentioned, which is odd for facilities whose purpose is supposedly related to natural disasters.
> 
> But what are these for? On the surface, they seem to be intended for relief in the event of a natural disaster, but there is another purpose too. Again quoting from HR 645, "(4) to meet other appropriate needs, as determined by the Secretary of Homeland Security." In other words, they can use them for whatever they want.
> 
> ...


When our new station was built all the conspiracy nuts were saying that it was a FEMA camp right up to the point we put up our sign and moved in.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think the bikers are forcing the feds to re-examine their plans. They seem to somehow be able to muster a few million bikers in a matter of hours, a feat that makes military planners wonder how the hell they do it. These guys seem willing to force the issue, and won't be intimidated by the feds.

You have to respect these guys!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> When our new station was built all the conspiracy nuts were saying that it was a FEMA camp right up to the point we put up our sign and moved in.


Yeah, a lot of people post pictures of "FEMA" camps that aren't camps, aren't FEMA, and aren't even in the USA. Seems like anything with a fence becomes a FEMA camp these days. Even so, HR 645 isn't some "conspiracy theory," even though it was adopted by people who are arguably nuts. It's a real bill that was enacted in the real world.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yeah, a lot of people post pictures of "FEMA" camps that aren't camps, aren't FEMA, and aren't even in the USA. Seems like anything with a fence becomes a FEMA camp these days. Even so, HR 645 isn't some "conspiracy theory," even though it was adopted by people who are arguably nuts. It's a real bill that was enacted in the real world.


Yes that people are reading into it and creating a conspiracy. HR 65 is nothing new; it was just ratified from lessons learned from Katrina. Camps need to established in a secure location because after Katrina all the hospitals, care facilities, and police stations were no more. Base of operations had to be quickly added to military bases outside of the destruction zone of Katrina. Doesn't it make sense to set aside sections of secured military facilities so that these are ready to go in case of an emergency?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I think the bikers are forcing the feds to re-examine their plans. They seem to somehow be able to muster a few million bikers in a matter of hours, a feat that makes military planners wonder how the hell they do it. These guys seem willing to force the issue, and won't be intimidated by the feds.
> 
> You have to respect these guys!


A lot of those bikers were feds themselves. I got a friend that not only rode on that day but is currently escorting WWII vets to the memorial.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Yes that people are reading into it and creating a conspiracy. HR 65 is nothing new; it was just ratified from lessons learned from Katrina. Camps need to established in a secure location because after Katrina all the hospitals, care facilities, and police stations were no more. Base of operations had to be quickly added to military bases outside of the destruction zone of Katrina. Doesn't it make sense to set aside sections of secured military facilities so that these are ready to go in case of an emergency?


Yes, it makes sense to build them in secure locations. But, "(B) ... located in a State with a high level or threat of disaster related activities" isn't exactly the same as a "secure location," it's the opposite of a secure location. Are you suggesting that natural disasters are afraid to attack a military base or that they are somehow more resistant to natural disasters when placed in abandoned military bases?

If I was looking for a place to build National Emergency Centers, I would look for places that have a LOW level or threat of disaster related activities, but are connected to areas of higher risk through a robust transportation network.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Pfft, don't people know that any I-### highway is the wall for a FEMA camp? 

I'm just afraid that something in the next few days might go bad - like some VN or WWII vet getting tazed at a national monument that is 'shut down' but patrolled and staffed by more JBT's than it has seen in the past year combined... Tinder, meet fire.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Pfft, don't people know that any I-### highway is the wall for a FEMA camp?
> 
> I'm just afraid that something in the next few days might go bad - like some VN or WWII vet getting tazed at a national monument that is 'shut down' but patrolled and staffed by more JBT's than it has seen in the past year combined... Tinder, meet fire.


Already had a bunch of this stuff already happen in DC past few days. I have been threatened by people while in uniform saying, "You feds are the first to get it when this kicks off!" It's a very volatile time in the US right now.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yes, it makes sense to build them in secure locations. But, "(B) ... located in a State with a high level or threat of disaster related activities" isn't exactly the same as a "secure location," it's the opposite of a secure location. Are you suggesting that natural disasters are afraid to attack a military base or that they are somehow more resistant to natural disasters when placed in abandoned military bases?
> 
> If I was looking for a place to build National Emergency Centers, I would look for places that have a LOW level or threat of disaster related activities, but are connected to areas of higher risk through a robust transportation network.


No what I mean is it has to be federal property so that it will be secure and maintained until it is needed. No one knows when and where the next disaster will take place but we have a pretty good idea on what it will be. For example you wouldn't place hurricane supplies in Fallon, Nevada but in federal installations out of the direct threat area where supplies can be lifted from to the areas it is needed in relatively short amount of time. When the hospitals were destroyed by Katrina, many of the hospitals in the surrounding areas were overwhelmed. It would make sense to have a mobile hospital that can be quickly lifted from a base and put in place as well as military hospitals that can take patients in short order. For example a military hospital can be given the title as a FEMA national center and all that means is that along with its normal day to day operations, it is also equipped to be used as a FEMA base of operations. First thing in a disaster is to have a rally point in which lines of communication can be established and the equipment and skills can get to the people that need it. It has to be in the high risk areas because that is where it will be needed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> A lot of those bikers were feds themselves. I got a friend that not only rode on that day but is currently escorting WWII vets to the memorial.


Not all agents are mindless drones?

Man, can you imagine the simmering, seething anger being felt by the agents who are true patriots who take their oath to the constitution very seriously?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not all agents are mindless drones?
> 
> Man, can you imagine the simmering, seething anger being felt by the agents who are true patriots who take their oath to the constitution very seriously?


+1 I'm one of those!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> +1 I'm one of those!


Glad to hear that!

Let us know when it is go-time. We all need to roll when you guys get a belly-full. Who better to know than those who believe in the laws of nature and nature's God and took an oath to protect the document based on such understanding?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

When are the true patriots going to stand up and say enough is enough.. What is the line in the sand? People in the government like their jobs mostly. Especially the law enforcement,military and detention side of things. They like the excitement and enjoy carrying a weapon. That is why they chose it in the first place. What is it going to take for them to say "Hey, wait a minute." It is their bread and butter. They feed their kids by doing it. I'm just not sure that a large majority of them wont follow the government to the edge of the earth.

Here is why, just like now. It will be a bunch of smaller things so it wont seem so bad. It's not like the government is going to order them tomorrow to go into homes and start shooting Americans. It will be many smaller situations that they might think about being on the edge, but not quite. Just like the older lady's home they went into after Katrina. The cops and National Guard were going in taking guns "to help prevent violence'.. That is why I think the majority of the police and troops will be on the governments side.Because it wont seem like a big deal to them..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Even now, your not even getting paid and you are still there. Say the same situation like Katrina happened. Would you go in and start taking guns? I think where there are several LEO's there and some of them are following the order, others just go along with it because it seems right because others are doing it. I keep tossin around different things in my head and just keep thinkin the majority, not all will follow orders. Hell, they have to eat.. 

Even now, I would think there would be a few feds sayin "what the **** is goin on? I'm not even getting paid am I am following this retarded ass government" But they are not. Why, it is their source of income and their kids have to eat.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> Let us know when it is go-time. We all need to roll when you guys get a belly-full. Who better to know than those who believe in the laws of nature and nature's God and took an oath to protect the document based on such understanding?


It really seems like it's going in that direction.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> When are the true patriots going to stand up and say enough is enough.. What is the line in the sand? People in the government like their jobs mostly. Especially the law enforcement,military and detention side of things. They like the excitement and enjoy carrying a weapon. That is why they chose it in the first place. What is it going to take for them to say "Hey, wait a minute." It is their bread and butter. They feed their kids by doing it. I'm just not sure that a large majority of them wont follow the government to the edge of the earth.
> 
> Here is why, just like now. It will be a bunch of smaller things so it wont seem so bad. It's not like the government is going to order them tomorrow to go into homes and start shooting Americans. It will be many smaller situations that they might think about being on the edge, but not quite. Just like the older lady's home they went into after Katrina. The cops and National Guard were going in taking guns "to help prevent violence'.. That is why I think the majority of the police and troops will be on the governments side.Because it wont seem like a big deal to them..


First thing, in Katrina it was the mayor of New Orleans, local law enforcement and National Guard from New Orleans who confiscated weapons. As for the feds, I know for a fact that we were stuck on the airport tarmac for three days because we wouldn't play by the locals rules of shoot first, GPS, and deal with it later attitude.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Even now, your not even getting paid and you are still there. Say the same situation like Katrina happened. Would you go in and start taking guns? I think where there are several LEO's there and some of them are following the order, others just go along with it because it seems right because others are doing it. I keep tossin around different things in my head and just keep thinkin the majority, not all will follow orders. Hell, they have to eat..
> 
> Even now, I would think there would be a few feds sayin "what the **** is goin on? I'm not even getting paid am I am following this retarded ass government" But they are not. Why, it is their source of income and their kids have to eat.


I'm here because I don't want a bunch of illegals taking advantage of the situation and flood across the border. Your right that I have put a lot of time into this career and I don't want to just walk away from my retirement but at the same time I will not do anything that would go against my morals or oath. It's tough to understand why I'm here but it's for the greater good to keep the drugs, illegals, possible terrorists from flowing across the border.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> When are the true patriots going to stand up and say enough is enough.. What is the line in the sand? People in the government like their jobs mostly. Especially the law enforcement,military and detention side of things. They like the excitement and enjoy carrying a weapon. That is why they chose it in the first place. What is it going to take for them to say "Hey, wait a minute." It is their bread and butter. They feed their kids by doing it. I'm just not sure that a large majority of them wont follow the government to the edge of the earth.
> 
> Here is why, just like now. It will be a bunch of smaller things so it wont seem so bad. It's not like the government is going to order them tomorrow to go into homes and start shooting Americans. It will be many smaller situations that they might think about being on the edge, but not quite. Just like the older lady's home they went into after Katrina. The cops and National Guard were going in taking guns "to help prevent violence'.. That is why I think the majority of the police and troops will be on the governments side.Because it wont seem like a big deal to them..


OK step up and do something! I will follow you, so what do you think we should do first and how are we going to get others to follow us?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> OK step up and do something! I will follow you, so what do you think we should do first and how are we going to get others to follow us?


That is the million dollar question my friend.. What is it going to take for us to do to actually change things? There are probably millions like us that want a change but just don't know the way to go about it. It needs to be something that would be seen nationwide and not just an flash on the local news.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> That is the million dollar question my friend.. What is it going to take for us to do to actually change things? There are probably millions like us that want a change but just don't know the way to go about it. It needs to be something that would be seen nationwide and not just an flash on the local news.


Yup, I can't tell you how I will feel if say 6 months from now and I'm still not getting paid that I wouldn't be a little more motivated to vote from the rooftops. Right now I still got a job to do and I'm hoping that after all this BS the democratic party will be destroyed by a 41% approval rating and a lame duck president.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I truly believe the only sinister plot, is not really thought of by o jig way as sinister. Economically we must devalue the currency in order to pay our way out of the debt we are currently under, Inflation for those who do not understand, and folks it has to be major inflation, devaluation. 

The left democrats such as O Jig way do not understand the value of the dollar, and they do not understand why those who do not put worth effort should not receive all the benefits that those who work for a living do. 

So in order to pay for all the un funded liability we need to inflate our way through the economy. 

The problem is that there is to much debt, to little participation, due to lack of motivation to perform. Blacks can not fathom this, they never have and never will.

So all those striving to make there way will suffer, they will never make it now, 

Our economy is failing, I want to hope for the best, but it is pretty simple math for any one. 

To many beggers not enough givers.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, I think that there is a sinister motive behind all these shutdowns.
> Could it be that Obama and those who control him want to foment open rebellion so the police state they lust for can be implimented?
> 
> Just a thought.


My wife thinks I'm crazy when I start talking like that. I'm absolutely convinced that Martial Law is the end game for this administration, then they can do away with the constitution altogether.



Denton said:


> Not all agents are mindless drones?
> 
> Man, can you imagine the simmering, seething anger being felt by the agents who are true patriots who take their oath to the constitution very seriously?


Check out Oath Keepers there's a whole bunch of current and former Military and Law Enforcement personnel who take their oaths seriously. I have no idea if anyone here is a member but I imagine there are a few here with all the vets and law enforcement here. I'm sure for every Oath Keepers member there are 3 or 4 non members that will uphold their oaths. I'm not a member but I will uphold mine as I'm sure will anyone here that swore an oath.

-Infidel


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Infidel said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy when I start talking like that. I'm absolutely convinced that Martial Law is the end game for this administration, then they can do away with the constitution altogether.
> 
> Check out Oath Keepers there's a whole bunch of current and former Military and Law Enforcement personnel who take their oaths seriously. I have no idea if anyone here is a member but I imagine there are a few here with all the vets and law enforcement here. I'm sure for every Oath Keepers member there are 3 or 4 non members that will uphold their oaths. I'm not a member but I will uphold mine as I'm sure will anyone here that swore an oath.
> 
> -Infidel


I'm already a member and have been for several years.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Now is not the time.

They want, they WANT, some white bread constitutionalists to cause a problem. They WANT it, full stop, do not pass go.

Being an example AT THIS POINT is not what is needed.

Now is not the time, instead withdraw from the productive economy $1 at a time. Hit them where it really hurts.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Now is not the time.
> 
> They want, they WANT, some white bread constitutionalists to cause a problem. They WANT it, full stop, do not pass go.
> 
> ...


We just need to do it and not just talk about it. Just like business that are not pro gun. If people that were pro gun would stop doin business with them, it would hurt em where it counts.. Can you imagine if all the truly pro Americans were just to stop spending money for a few months. I'm talking other than absolute necessary. Stop going to movie,driving more than needed,no fast food or Wal Mart trip buying shit we don't need. If EVERYONE that thought like us would do that. How would it affect things?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama is not an American. He may,or may not, have been born in Hawaii, but he is not an American inside his head.
He was educated for a while in muslim schools and his mentor/father figure growing up was an avowed communist. 
In his plan to "fundamentally change America" (from capitalism, freedom and liberty to... what?) he is making a huge mistake. Decent, common Americans of all ages, races, and economic status will take a lot of crap from their government. To a point. But once that point is reached the push-back is monumental.
Some examples of the last 100 years - women's sufferage, civil rights for black people, the anti Vietnam protests that ended the LBJ presidency, citizens efforts against Jimmy Carter.

I believe he is a muslim and is controlled by the Saudis. They are rapidly pursuing the end game. I am not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the notion of civil disobedience. Protests, rallies and the like.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I like the notion of civil disobedience. Protests, rallies and the like.


Preferably on the Washington Mall. After they pushed aside the Barry-cades.
If I could afford the gas and motels I would take a week's vacation, drive to Washington and do a sit-in at the Vietnam War Memorial.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obama is not an American. He may,or may not, have been born in Hawaii, but he is not an American inside his head.
> He was educated for a while in muslim schools and his mentor/father figure growing up was an avowed communist.
> In his plan to "fundamentally change America" (from capitalism, freedom and liberty to... what?) he is making a huge mistake. Decent, common Americans of all ages, races, and economic status will take a lot of crap from their government. To a point. But once that point is reached the push-back is monumental.
> Some examples of the last 100 years - women's sufferage, civil rights for black people, the anti Vietnam protests that ended the LBJ presidency, citizens efforts against Jimmy Carter.
> ...


 no, he is not American. The spawn of an American hating communist self loathing mother and a communist Kenyan. His mama couldn't find enough of a 3rd world country to sooth her guilt. She studied Russian in college where she met his father, and married a man from a third world country and moved to that 3rd world country, then left that man when he started to become affluent. She wanted to be a third world peasant, so guilty was she of being a white American. How did he have dreams from a father he didn't know? Those were the dreams of his mother. The dream of bringing down the Western capitalism and turning the U.S.A. Into a third world country.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Preferably on the Washington Mall. After they pushed aside the Barry-cades.
> If I could afford the gas and motels I would take a week's vacation, drive to Washington and do a sit-in at the Vietnam War Memorial.


Just don't protest by setting yourself on fire, especially if you haven't made it clear exactly what it is you're protesting.

Man Sets Self On Fire At National Mall (UPDATE)


----------



## wheeler880 (Sep 16, 2013)

Im a little late to this party but here is an interesting vid about fema camps. all of this guys vids are interesting actually.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Preferably on the Washington Mall. After they pushed aside the Barry-cades.
> If I could afford the gas and motels I would take a week's vacation, drive to Washington and do a sit-in at the Vietnam War Memorial.


I'm not a vet and just about completely broke but if I could afford it I'd come sit right next to you in support. I think this is a great idea another one is all those furloughed federal employees staging a protest in D.C., that might get some attention.

This should get some attention too 'Truckers for the Constitution' Plan to Slow D.C. Beltway, Arrest Congressmen - Fox Nation

-Infidel


----------



## C-dawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Gents,

Just a quick one. I'm in the military and work in the DC area, around a lot of "brass". 

In the circles I run the military is on our side... 

I don't see snipers taking anyone out.

Pray that "they" are never successful in pushing the patriots out of the service for those who are easily bought.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For those that think "rail cars" are in our future just how do you expect to get 55 million homes with guns to go peacefully? Really? Even if just 1% held out that is 550,000 homes fighting back - there are only 800,000 cops and a little over 2 million soldiers; and if you bring in the UN the percentage resisting would increase - no chance guys. Not going to happen.



Meangreen said:


> When our new station was built all the conspiracy nuts were saying that it was a FEMA camp right up to the point we put up our sign and moved in.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Ripon said:


> For those that think "rail cars" are in our future just how do you expect to get 55 million homes with guns to go peacefully? Really? Even if just 1% held out that is 550,000 homes fighting back - there are only 800,000 cops and a little over 2 million soldiers; and if you bring in the UN the percentage resisting would increase - no chance guys. Not going to happen.


I can't believe that people believe this. My favorite is when some conspiracy nut tried to say that tent cases were coffins for the millions of people that were going to be killed by FEMA.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Mean green, I suspect that 75% of cops and military would revolt and not stand for a crazy take over and be part of the resistance. I still believe strongly in our military and peace officers being oath keepers. I do not believe for one minute the un would have 1/2 a chance.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> Mean green, I suspect that 75% of cops and military would revolt and stand for a crazy take over and be part of the resistance. I still believe strongly in our military and peace officers being oath keepers.


I believe it much higher, like in the 90% just ask your sons. Today with a room full of agents we had a long discussion of our beliefs and what we think of everything going on in the government and you know only one guy was defending Obama, Obama-care, and the administration. I'm sure I don't need to say what color he was and this is what I don't understand is why defend someone just because of their color. This same guy thinks that Sheila Jackson Lee would be a fine choice for commissioner of the DHS. :shock:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hahaha oh shit! hahaha yikes!!!!! well at least she's a handsome woman!
the officers at the academy ( I go to citizens police academy on Thursdays until dec) are not well pleased. neither are my kids or their fellow marines.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I believe it much higher, like in the 90% just ask your sons. Today with a room full of agents we had a long discussion of our beliefs and what we think of everything going on in the government and you know only one guy was defending Obama, Obama-care, and the administration. I'm sure I don't need to say what color he was and this is what I don't understand is why defend someone just because of their color. This same guy thinks that Sheila Jackson Lee would be a fine choice for commissioner of the DHS. :shock:





shotlady said:


> hahaha oh shit! hahaha yikes!!!!! well at least she's a handsome woman!
> the officers at the academy ( I go to citizens police academy on Thursdays until dec) are not well pleased. neither are my kids or their fellow marines.


I sure hope you two are right. In my world of corporate America, I see a large number of looters, backstabbers and cowards. The only ones that I run into on a daily basis that have any concept of freedom AND responsibility are the others like me that own small businesses or are self-employed contractors. That is one of the main reasons I stopped doing any government contracts or sub-contracts over 3 years ago; the government sub-contractors were the worst of the bunch.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

shotlady said:


> Mean green, I suspect that 75% of cops and military would revolt and not stand for a crazy take over and be part of the resistance. I still believe strongly in our military and peace officers being oath keepers. I do not believe for one minute the un would have 1/2 a chance.


I think the percentage would be higher. I do not know if they would actually be a part of a resistance, but I do not think they would participate in engaging fellow Americans. I say this, in part, because seldom are service members stationed close to home, and if they are asked to roll out against citizens in their area that means someone is being asked to roll out against their loved ones somewhere else.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I think the percentage would be higher. I do not know if they would actually be a part of a resistance, but I do not think they would participate in engaging fellow Americans. I say this, in part, because seldom are service members stationed close to home, and if they are asked to roll out against citizens in their area that means someone is being asked to roll out against their loved ones somewhere else.


I think your quote is well thought out. I don't see it going down like that but as people are getting angrier and angrier, I'm afraid people may lash out at law enforcement and government employees because we are in the communities and are visible. I get a lot of people in restaurants and gas stations making snide comments as they pass and venting their anger about the government to me like I caused it. I think this is going to boil over and people like me will be just caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think your quote is well thought out. I don't see it going down like that but as people are getting angrier and angrier, I'm afraid people may lash out at law enforcement and government employees because we are in the communities and are visible. I get a lot of people in restaurants and gas stations making snide comments as they pass and venting their anger about the government to me like I caused it. I think this is going to boil over and people like me will be just caught in the crossfire.


The stupidity of people never ceases to amaze me. The capacity for stupid people to take action is even more disturbing. Keep your situational awareness on high alert.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sure but theres many more who no one would suspect that would step up... and im talking about citizens. im getting surprised on a daily basis who is angry and ready to get it on!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I think your quote is well thought out. I don't see it going down like that but as people are getting angrier and angrier, I'm afraid people may lash out at law enforcement and government employees because we are in the communities and are visible. I get a lot of people in restaurants and gas stations making snide comments as they pass and venting their anger about the government to me like I caused it. I think this is going to boil over and people like me will be just caught in the crossfire.


People are scared and angry and as far as they are concerned you *are* the government. You most likely will be a target if you're in uniform when and if it kicks off. My advice is to keep some civilian clothes with you at all times if possible. Those here know that not everyone that works for the government is a jackbooted thug but the sad truth of the matter is that people are dumb, especially in large groups so be very careful out there or you will get caught in the crossfire.

-Infidel


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> The stupidity of people never ceases to amaze me. The capacity for stupid people to take action is even more disturbing. Keep your situational awareness on high alert.


At least I'm not the only one who thinks so.. Seems like every day I see or hear about more and more stupid people.. They should stop breeding is all I will say about that..


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> They should stop breeding is all I will say about that..


I used to raise purebred goats and it got me thinking, if people were as particular about who they bred as we are about the bloodlines of animals, the world would be a much different place! "Bad heart, cull that one. Low metabolism, cull that one. Feisty, cull that one."


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I believe it much higher, like in the 90% just ask your sons. Today with a room full of agents we had a long discussion of our beliefs and what we think of everything going on in the government and you know only one guy was defending Obama, Obama-care, and the administration. I'm sure I don't need to say what color he was and this is what I don't understand is why defend someone just because of their color. This same guy thinks that Sheila Jackson Lee would be a fine choice for commissioner of the DHS. :shock:


It's like they have blinders on and think that the black king can do no wrong and all of his ideas are the best thing to ever happen... OJ or Sharpton could have ran and they would have voted for them... Not on experience or morals or even ideas.. Just because of the color of their skin..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

indie said:


> I used to raise purebred goats and it got me thinking, if people were as particular about who they bred as we are about the bloodlines of animals, the world would be a much different place! "Bad heart, cull that one. Low metabolism, cull that one. Feisty, cull that one."


Very true,
I raise blue heelers and beef cattle.. It is ALL in the breeding.. People should think a little!


----------

